# Living A Moderate Life in Singapore



## dhirazj (Jul 26, 2009)

I wanted to know the procedures to stay in singapore legally. I am B.Sc. Computer Science graduate from Nepal. I have 4 years of work experience in the field of Search Engine Marketing. Presently i am not working for any company and i am self employed and running and promoting my own about 90 websites which gives me a revenue of USD$ 3,000 to USD$ 4,000 per month. 
I got divorced recently so i do not want to live in nepal and wanted to know whether my 5 years old son, my 64 years father along with me can live and work in singapore easily, legally or not. if we can then is my monthly income sufficient for living as i will be continuing my same work from there. Is there any type of visa which suits us. Can i open a Search Engine Marketing Compnay or Search Engine Marketing Training Institute over there? What will be the living cost for us? We believe to live in moderate lifestyle so that i can save much for my son for his future. If i want to rent two bedroom furnished flat with kitchen what will be the rent for it? What are the school expenses private and international school? Please help me out in this regard.


----------



## studentgoingtouk (Jul 28, 2009)

i am not familiar with immigration matters so i can't help with that. on school expenses, however, you may want to consider local schools instead coz private/international schools can be pretty expensive. a rough guide would be costs in the range of hundreds (for local schools) vs. thousands (for private or international schools). besides, there's a LONG queue for international schools due to demand far far far exceeding supply so you will probably have to go on the waiting list and stay on it for quite some time.


----------



## dhirazj (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for the information. I was inquiring with law firm and they have asked me to form a company and all my needs will be fulfilled. They have sent me mail for company registration and their service cost. If you or any one can help me about this. 

ServiceFee (S$)Note
Company incorporation850 
Company secretary for 1 year700Annual
Registered address for 1 year500Annual
Temporary nominee director (for 2 months until Employment Pass is approved) 500
Employment pass application filing1,000Per applicant
Dependent pass application filing400For your 5 year old son
Long-Term Social Visit pass application filing800For your father
Refundable Security deposit for the provision of nominee director service2,000The security deposit will be refunded upon termination of our nominee director service
Total Amount Due6,750


Please guide me in this regards,

Dhiraj





studentgoingtouk said:


> i am not familiar with immigration matters so i can't help with that. on school expenses, however, you may want to consider local schools instead coz private/international schools can be pretty expensive. a rough guide would be costs in the range of hundreds (for local schools) vs. thousands (for private or international schools). besides, there's a LONG queue for international schools due to demand far far far exceeding supply so you will probably have to go on the waiting list and stay on it for quite some time.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

I posted some info on starting businesses here ..

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/si.../25884-starting-business-sing.html#post170446


----------



## D^Quixote (Nov 25, 2009)

I think someone posted a link to a cool website for starting a business here. guidemesingapore dot com


----------

